# Bully stick for a 4 month old ?



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Addy is 4 month old and after supper at 5:30 PM of 1 1/2 cups of kibble, she asks to go out couple of times obviously hunting for sticks to chew on. She does get carrots as a treat.
I thought I would try a bully stick and or some other stick to chew on for her.
After supper and a pee break, I gave her a "Lamb Gullet Twist", she was very happy, and settled quietly to chew on it.
I went to check about 10 minutes later and the whole thing was gone !!!!!
....and then she asked to go out and get another stick to chew on.
Now I am a bit scared to try the bully stick, seems like a bit too much of a good thing?
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I give built sticks to my dogs at weeks, never had an issue. They are digestible and at that age they don't have the teeth out the jaw strength to do much to the built sticks. At 12 weeks they can do I just keep an eye they don't eat too much at once or try to swallow them. That's with anything you give then at that age anyway.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bully sticks can cause stomach upset, I am not a fan of them but I know a lot of members give them to their pups and dogs. 

I got a Nylabone for my old guy, this is the one I got from Amazon. They're available at most pet stores too. It's avaialble in a few flavors too. 




https://www.amazon.com/Nylabone-Dura-Souper-Original-Flavored/dp/B00201JENG/ref=sr_1_34?dchild=1&keywords=Nylabone+Power+Chew&qid=1602960451&sr=8-34


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I think the nylabone is going to be my last effort at this, since whatever I give her still sends her back to her favorite branch chew and living in the forest as we do, no way can I stop her from that.
Tried 3 different shapes of Benebone as recommended by breeder, no interest at all, doesn't even chew shoes, just piles them up in her bed


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

We have never had an issue with bully sticks. Gave her the smaller ones when she was younger and now we get the long ones from Costco.
Jules


----------



## sigan7 (Oct 8, 2020)

I gave bully sticks when my dog was 4 months old. It was fine, he actually swallowed them whole after chewing for a few minutes, which isn't ideal, but they are digestible, and never actually had any problems arise from it.


----------



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

Blue is crazy about bully sticks, but not interested in Nylabone nor Benebone at all. I highly recommend to get a bully stick holder if you choose to give your puppy bully sticks. They will swallow the last 1-2" of bully stick.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I have given up on them, to watch it disappear in 5 minutes was just a bit traumatic for me, but the suggestion by @Blu1004 for the holder may just be the answer


----------

